# Bequiet P8 900W klickt beim Starten, normal?



## Forti (16. November 2010)

Hallo, Ich mal wieder 

Ich habe ein Bequiet DPP P8 900W bekommen, neu und unbenutzt.
Meine Frage ist, wieso Knackt das Netzteil einmal Laut beim starten des PC?
Das 750 DPP hatt dieses auch gemacht und war dann defekt, mein 650 DPP machte solche geräuche nicht, und läuft noch perfekt.

Wäre dankbar für eine schnelle Antwort. Besten Dank.

PS: nur 1 GTX 470 ist atm Verbaut. Alles nach Vorschrift angeschlossen (PCIe mitte)


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (16. November 2010)

Hallo Forti

Für das Knacken beim hochfahren des Rechners ist das in diesem Gerät verbaute Relais verantwortlich, dass einen (temperaturabhängigen) Widerstand überbrückt.

Dieses mechanische Bauteil ist in allen Dark Power Pro Geräten der P8 und P9 Serie verbaut.


----------



## Forti (16. November 2010)

Hi Stefan,
super schnelle Antwort, dann bin ich beruhigt. Nun werde ich es fest einbauen. Besten Dank.


----------

